# AMD Radeon Crimson Edition Drivers



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2015)

Today, AMD released this year's major update to their Radeon drivers. The new package is called Radeon Software Crimson and features an updated control panel, many new features, and performance improvements in lots of games.

*Show full review*


----------



## Mussels (Nov 24, 2015)

nice idea with the GIF files for the 'video' content, that was a great idea.


shader cache seems rather interesting, cant wait to see real world results with that.


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2015)

Prima.Vera said:


> I'm sorry, but I cannot understand this graph at all. What do all 4 different color sliders means??


blue=1600x900
red=1920x1080
green=2560x1440
purple=3840x2160


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 24, 2015)

FINALLY! Custom resolution and timing settings within AMD's own software! Not to mention frame pacing on DX9.
Kudos, AMD.


----------



## vgchat (Nov 24, 2015)

Took much longer to install than the other CCC packages but so far so good.


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 24, 2015)

Can't wait to try this on Thursday!!!  Unfortunatly I am away from my desktop so I can't test them.


----------



## Sasqui (Nov 24, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> blue=1600x900
> red=1920x1080
> green=2560x1440
> purple=3840x2160



I was wondering the same thing.  Awesome assessment and agreed the animations are a nice touch.


----------



## manofthem (Nov 24, 2015)

Excellent review! Thank you 

Got it installed but I can't mess with it yet. Looking forward to fiddling with the new software.  GPUz reads it as 15.8









W1zzard said:


> blue=1600x900
> red=1920x1080
> green=2560x1440
> purple=3840x2160



You did say that above the graph, just had to read the sentence above.  Took me a second to catch it but I got it


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> You did say that above the graph, just had to read the sentence above.


I just added a clarification, mentioning the colors


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2015)

manofthem said:


> GPUz reads it as 15.8



Found the problem, AMD changed the name of some registry key, this will be fixed in next GPU-Z release


----------



## ZeppMan217 (Nov 24, 2015)

Does the new package automatically install over old ones? No problems?


----------



## Steevo (Nov 24, 2015)

A 4% increase in performance in GTA5 for AMD is nothing to sneeze at, its a demanding title, and if it helps alleviate a few more hiccups too...... hells yeah.


----------



## red_stapler (Nov 24, 2015)

I wish y'all would have included Project Cars in your test suite, since that's been a sore point for AMD users, and I haven't heard anything regarding the issues being resolved yet.


----------



## wiak (Nov 24, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> blue=1600x900
> red=1920x1080
> green=2560x1440
> purple=3840x2160





W1zzard said:


> blue=1600x900
> red=1920x1080
> green=2560x1440
> purple=3840x2160



oh c olours


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 24, 2015)

for some reason the 6990 isn´t supported in crimson pkg....

it only shows HDMI Driver, Installation-Manager and Gaming envolved App 






checking website, there is a crimson Beta online:

http://www2.ati.com/drivers/beta/ra...-eg-64bit-with-dotnet45-win10-win8.1-win7.exe

i will try to use that "inf" to check ......


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 24, 2015)

n0tiert said:


> for some reason the 6990 isn´t supported in crimson pkg....
> 
> it only shows HDMI Driver, Installation-Manager and Gaming envolved App
> 
> ...



All cards pre-GCN have now been moved to legacy support:

http://techreport.com/news/29362/amd-ends-driver-support-for-non-gcn-radeon-cards


----------



## n0tiert (Nov 24, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> All cards pre-GCN have now been moved to legacy support:
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/29362/amd-ends-driver-support-for-non-gcn-radeon-cards



that´s odd ......

the Radeon Software Crimson Edition Beta 11/24/2015 has all information ......

http://support.amd.com/en-us/download/desktop/legacy?product=legacy3&os=Windows+7+-+64


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 24, 2015)

Fluffmeister said:


> All cards pre-GCN have now been moved to legacy support:
> 
> http://techreport.com/news/29362/amd-ends-driver-support-for-non-gcn-radeon-cards


As of the next driver release. According to the very article you posted, "The latest beta version of AMD's redesigned Radeon Software Crimson Edition is the last driver that will support these older cards."


----------



## Casecutter (Nov 24, 2015)

Look and seems great, a lot to take in.  Will be moving to Crimson while off over Thanksgiving, or sooner if I find an opening.


----------



## geon2k2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Sweet. Sweet. Sweet. Love free improvements. AMD drivers, were already pretty good in the last years, but now are becoming great.

Obviously Shader cache idea is very nice, but i noticed something else, Flip Queue Size optimization - this is the same which was done by NV with the 950 to optimize latency for MOBA. 

BTW I also like the idea with the animated gifs.


----------



## Fluffmeister (Nov 24, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> As of the next driver release. According to the very article you posted, "The latest beta version of AMD's redesigned Radeon Software Crimson Edition is the last driver that will support these older cards."



Indeed.

*n0tiert*, chalk it up to teething problems or something.


----------



## Ikaruga (Nov 24, 2015)

Nice to see that AMD finally also has a working shader cache, custom timings and other important stuff, good going.


----------



## geon2k2 (Nov 24, 2015)

Added good comment too early.
Now after install I can say these drivers are piece of steaming crap.
It never happen in recent history to get popups with errors like I get now on restart.
Also the design is pretty bad.

AMD should try and  run even more test cases as on my computer they definitely broke something and now I need to find how to roll this back.

EDIT: After uninstall/restart it corrupted my display, I could see only lines and blinks and many colors, like the video card was badly damaged, making the system completely unusable. Also  to get to safe mode is not so easy on win 10, I guess everything moves too fast. I even pulled out the usb stick with win 10 trying to recover, but it was trying stuff on the win 7 which was a leftover on another drive .... Microsoft has its own team of geniuses. Anyway in the end I managed to get to safe mode but to make the matters worse I couldn't install the old driver from safe mode as during install some detection module could not be started. I ended up, manually searching and removing dlls and then uninstalling the driver from Device Manager and only then after so many restarts I managed to install again the old driver.

Moderator please advise if it is safe to curse on this site. I just want to say some sweet words to the AMD imbeciles which pushed this shit.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2015)

This new installer keeps crashing on me... Not a good way to get started, AMD...




Edit: 10 minutes later, it made progress. Do I have to wait an hour to install this thing?

I have to say, I haven't had such a bad experience with AMD's driver installation software ever in my life. This is just pathetic...

Edit: After several minutes of waiting (that is 20-25 minutes!!!) it eventually finished installing. Going to restart and do some tests...


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 24, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Edit: 10 minutes later, it made progress. Do I have to wait an hour to install this thing?


Look up how devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices works, then check in device manager if you have a ton of graphics cards devices (enable show hidden devices in menu), pm me if you have more questions.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Look up how devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices works, then check in device manager if you have a ton of graphics cards devices (enable show hidden devices in menu), pm me if you have more questions.


The driver eventually installed. Showing hidden devices didn't include anything out of the ordinary but it took quite some time to install. It seems to work. Valley benchmark worked, Elite: Dangerous is next up because they removed the "poor frame shift mode performance" bug from the list of known issues.

Either way, driver installation took a lot longer for me than it had in the past.


----------



## ShurikN (Nov 24, 2015)

Looks nice, i'll probably give it a try later this week. Besides, haven't updated graphics driver in 3 months at least.


----------



## Basard (Nov 24, 2015)

I want to see them, but I recently "upgraded" to a Nvidia card....   My wife doesn't want to upgrade her old Catalyst drivers either cuz they work fine!  What a party pooper.  I wish framerate control worked on older cards--her 5870 starts howling when games run.


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 24, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> Elite: Dangerous is next up because they removed the "poor frame shift mode performance" bug from the list of known issues.


Unfortuntely even though they removed it from the "known issues" list, FSD performance has dropped another 50%. It's almost unplayable because it will drop as low as 15 FPS and the clock speeds on the GPU are so low, it's practically idling. AMD has to fix this problem...

I don't get it, it's like AMD just sucks at handling FSD mode or something. It's not like there is an apparently bottleneck either, it just runs slow. 



Edit: full-screen or boarderless and disabling AA made zero difference.


----------



## AlwaysHope (Nov 24, 2015)

Gotta give this a go.. got no choice now eh? lol... 

Hmmm, wonder if I'll need frame pacing in DX9 skyrim? Its pretty smooth for me anyway on my old monitor...


----------



## Llewen (Nov 25, 2015)

Ok, not to sound bitter, but it took me hours to install the Crimson drivers and apps package.  This was after Avast blocked every step from downloading to installing the software, forcing me to disable it.  Disabling antivirus software isn't that big a deal, but having the software take so long to install that I kept killing it thinking it had frozen is a big deal.  Finally I just let it run and it took over a half an hour to install.

Then I get into the brave new world of the Crimson UI.  It looks nice enough, it's snappy and clean, and not too hard to figure out, but what's this?  "Additional Settings"?  I guess AMD never got around to incorporating either colour profiles or presets into the new UI.  And look at that, no more hotkeys.  Now to change a colour profile I have to open the Crimson UI, then open the old CCC UI, and click on the preset.  Can you say, "Awkward and Annoying"?

Presets and hotkeys are one thing, but why oh why has ATI/AMD never seen fit to do whatever is necessary to allow colour profiles and presets to be loaded on a per application basis?  Yes, I know I can have a preset start an application for me, but why the  heck do I have to recreate a preset for every single application I want to load?  And now, of course, I have to open the Crimson UI, then find the option to Open the CCC UI,  then navigate to the presets to start the app.

It's the details.  It's the little things that AMD just doesn't seem to care about.  For example, why doesn't the Crimson UI window save it's position and size when you close it?  It's nice that you can resize the window now, but that isn't terribly exciting if you have to do it every freakin' time you open the blessed thing.  Most of this crap could be fixed quickly and easily by a second year software engineer...


----------



## Ujaan (Nov 25, 2015)

This new 'AMD Radeon Crimson Edition Drivers' is infuriating. I was quite happy about this new driver until I installed it... ALL CUSTOM/MANUAL VIDEO CONTROL/QUALITY settings are GONE!! What is left under custom video control is essentially a joke! Below are the missing options:

1. Basic Video Color
2. Color Vibrance + Slider => Replaced by three fixed levels!
3. Video Gamma + Slider
4. Flesh-tone Correction + Slider
5. Brighter Whites
6. Dynamic Range
7. Deinterlacing Setting
8. Pulldown detection
9. Edge enhancement + Slider => Again replaced by three fixed levels!
10. De-noise + Slider
11. Mosquito Noise Reduction + Slider
12. De-blocking + Slider
13. Dynamic Contrast


----------



## scottz63 (Nov 25, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Found the problem, AMD changed the name of some registry key, this will be fixed in next GPU-Z release



I had the same thing. Thanks.


----------



## Llewen (Nov 25, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> This new installer keeps crashing on me... Not a good way to get started, AMD...
> 
> Edit: 10 minutes later, it made progress. Do I have to wait an hour to install this thing?
> 
> ...



I experienced exactly the same thing.  Unbelievable.  I already sent AMD feedback on that, and you can bet it wasn't positive...



Ujaan said:


> This new 'AMD Radeon Crimson Edition Drivers' is infuriating. I was quite happy about this new driver until I installed it... ALL CUSTOM/MANUAL VIDEO CONTROL/QUALITY settings are GONE!! What is left under custom video control is essentially a joke!



Pretty easy to make something look clean and simple if you remove all the configuration options...


----------



## progste (Nov 25, 2015)

If you go in the screen section and click additional settings it'll open the old window with the options you are looking for. The drivers installed immediately, I guess i must be lucky =)
I've tested a couple of games very quickly, I noticed a HUGE improvement in The Witcher 2 with ubersampling on, now it's completely smooth while it used to be a mess of stutters! I haven't tried witcher 3 yet.


----------



## Llewen (Nov 25, 2015)

The additional settings is missing hotkeys, and all the video settings listed above.  I'm seeing if I can go back to the old CCC and still keep the new drivers.  I'm expecting a fail on that, but if that doesn't work I'll be reverting back to 15.7.1 until AMD get's it's **** together and releases a finished version of the new U.I....

But honestly, half an hour to install components, and now it's looking like it's going to take half an hour to uninstall components.  This reminds me of when Steam was first released...

For those of you who don't remember what Steam's launch was like, or simply weren't around for the festivities, this gives you a hint of what it was like:

http://www.pcgamer.com/the-worst-pc-game-launches/


----------



## geon2k2 (Nov 25, 2015)

Llewen said:


> I experienced exactly the same thing.  Unbelievable.  I already sent AMD feedback on that, and you can bet it wasn't positive...



Good idea I'll send feedback as well as for me what happen was so bad that I was thinking at the time that I'll never buy AMD again.
I was going to ask you how to report but found the link:  http://www.amd.com/report

This looks like alpha driver, not even beta, not to mention that the whole application is a mess, moving menus, not only from top to botton, but also on expanding sub-menus they go on the same level, which is confusing, old CC for some options, crashes and totally incapacitating a system after uninstall, which has only licensed software and no overclock. This is absolutely pathetic.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 25, 2015)

Ujaan said:


> This new 'AMD Radeon Crimson Edition Drivers' is infuriating. I was quite happy about this new driver until I installed it... ALL CUSTOM/MANUAL VIDEO CONTROL/QUALITY settings are GONE!! What is left under custom video control is essentially a joke! Below are the missing options:
> 
> 1. Basic Video Color
> 2. Color Vibrance + Slider => Replaced by three fixed levels!
> ...




I dislike this too, custom only gives a single option, and judging by the values stored in the registry application of denoise/edge enhancement/deblock it will look like crap. Anything over about 25 on deblock and denoise makes the image look like soup, and edge enhancement was set at 10 instead of about 30, making it barely better than nothing. I edited the values manually to get them back to what I like and it looks fine after. 

Say what you will about the old CCC, it had a shit ton of options in a very easy to understand layout for me, and I use the video acceleration part of my card as much or more than the gaming functions.


----------



## vgchat (Nov 25, 2015)

W1zzard said:


> Look up how devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices works, then check in device manager if you have a ton of graphics cards devices (enable show hidden devices in menu), pm me if you have more questions.



I posted the same thing about it being slow to install yesterday.  Cherry picking posts?


----------



## Ujaan (Nov 25, 2015)

Steevo said:


> I dislike this too, custom only gives a single option, and judging by the values stored in the registry application of denoise/edge enhancement/deblock it will look like crap. Anything over about 25 on deblock and denoise makes the image look like soup, and edge enhancement was set at 10 instead of about 30, making it barely better than nothing. I edited the values manually to get them back to what I like and it looks fine after.
> 
> Say what you will about the old CCC, it had a shit ton of options in a very easy to understand layout for me, and I use the video acceleration part of my card as much or more than the gaming functions.



Old CCC really had very good options for fine tuning and I used those video controls regularly. Which registry values you are changing -> currentcontrolset001 -> 0000 or currentcontrolset -> 0000 ? I tried changing those but there was no change that I could notice. Also those registry settings affect custom video profile or other presets too?


----------



## Llewen (Nov 25, 2015)

I didn't read the entire thread before I posted—should have done.  But anyway, I've been pretty diligent about removing old devices from my device manager, and devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices didn't show anything new.  At least one of my fussy old games won't even start with the new drivers.  I've rolled back.


----------



## vgchat (Nov 25, 2015)

Llewen said:


> I didn't read the entire thread before I posted—should have done.  But anyway, I've been pretty diligent about removing old devices from my device manager, and devmgr_show_nonpresent_devices didn't show anything new.  At least one of my fussy old games won't even start with the new drivers.  I've rolled back.



Which game was that?


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 25, 2015)

vgchat said:


> I posted the same thing about it being slow to install yesterday.  Cherry picking posts?


Did it require a reply?  You said so far so good so there was no indication that you were not happy, simply that it was taking longer than previous installs.


----------



## Llewen (Nov 25, 2015)

Civilization IV - Beyond the Sword.  It's a notoriously fussy game, and if anything is slightly off or unstable, it'll show it.  It's still my gold standard for telling me if my system is working properly.


----------



## vgchat (Nov 25, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> Did it require a reply?  You said so far so good so there was no indication that you were not happy, simply that it was taking longer than previous installs.



Well in my case, the cpu, disk & memory would go to zero in the taskmanager for it installing, going up a small percentage for a few seconds as it installed stuff.  Near the end it kindof straightened up & went at about the same speed as the previous CCC installs.  Weird but yes I was expecting a reply of sorts.

So far so good stability & performance wise for gaming that is.    No weird stutter or lag or any of the sort while gaming yet.

Also Llewen, you may want to report this issue to the AMD community, they're listening to feedback & more than likely will work on a fix for your game.  Here's the link to their community.
https://community.amd.com/community/support-forums


----------



## W1zzard (Nov 25, 2015)

vgchat said:


> I posted the same thing about it being slow to install yesterday.  Cherry picking posts?


Didn't intend to cherry pick anything, I just scan through the posts quickly and might have missed yours.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 25, 2015)

Ujaan said:


> Old CCC really had very good options for fine tuning and I used those video controls regularly. Which registry values you are changing -> currentcontrolset001 -> 0000 or currentcontrolset -> 0000 ? I tried changing those but there was no change that I could notice. Also those registry settings affect custom video profile or other presets too?





You need to see which path the 2D driver is using to pull values from, and then enable Demo mode to be sure its actually hardware accelerated, and as always, reboot after changing the registry settings to get them to apply. Mine was CurrentControlSet1. I have had to go through Shark007 settings and a few other settings to make sure that DXVA isn't disabled during new driver installs. AMD/ATI seems to have issues like they did years ago of defaulting everything to off and breaking shit during driver updates. 

The driver path shows it as Cat 15.8 in the registry.


----------



## Ujaan (Nov 25, 2015)

Can you please confirm if setting DynamicContrast_ENABLE_DEF = 1/0 is working with crimson via registry?


----------



## 95Viper (Nov 25, 2015)

Installed perfectly for me... took about same time as previous CCC installs.

Not, really, fond of this new interface; sorta, gotta get use to it, I guess.

And, this driver seems to have fixed the screen tear I use to get when scrolling.
Smooth scrolling is nice now.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 25, 2015)

Acceleration, color control and all else seems to be working normally with registry edits.


EDIT** FYI I overdid the settings to show the effects, the native is on the left, this is 4K media and with tuning and turning down the brightness and other effects it looks better than the left pane**


----------



## L'Eliminateur (Nov 25, 2015)

i dont have the shader cache option.... installed the beta version for 5000 series....


----------



## GoldenX (Nov 25, 2015)

No VSR for me (neither on CCC), well I guess is beause of possible low performance.


----------



## Llewen (Nov 25, 2015)

Well, Crimson has turned into a major nightmare for me.  First I tried installing it,  and couldn't handle missing the hotkeys etc.  Then I tried going back to the last good driver, and Civ 4 no longer workded, so then I upgraded again to the Crimson drivers, but kept the CCC and didn't install the AMD Settings app.  GPU frequency scaling stopped working when I reverted to the old drivers and still isn't working.  I'm aggravated, annoyed, and tired of fighting with this crap...


----------



## MrMilli (Nov 25, 2015)

Ujaan said:


> This new 'AMD Radeon Crimson Edition Drivers' is infuriating. I was quite happy about this new driver until I installed it... ALL CUSTOM/MANUAL VIDEO CONTROL/QUALITY settings are GONE!! What is left under custom video control is essentially a joke! Below are the missing options:
> 
> 1. Basic Video Color
> 2. Color Vibrance + Slider => Replaced by three fixed levels!
> ...



Did you check under 'Preferences' => 'Radeon Additional Settings' ?


----------



## KainXS (Nov 26, 2015)

noticed that also and it is pretty sad to see all those options vanish and they are not in addition settings either, they're just gone.

I only have 4 options under custom
Vibrance
Sharpness
Brightness(only one with slider)
Steady Video


----------



## Ujaan (Nov 26, 2015)

MrMilli said:


> Did you check under 'Preferences' => 'Radeon Additional Settings' ?



Of course I did. There's none of the settings that I have mentioned above. Even registry edit fails to enable them with crimson. I had to 'downgrade'(/sarcasm) to old CCC with new drivers.


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2015)

Personally I had zero issues installing this driver. It took less then a minute to install... I love how crisp and vibrant the colours are in videos and such. I played a few games and they ran smooth as budder 

Games that always had a slight hicup at always the same place are now gone.. And tbh I say this is the best driver ever released from AMD..

To those complained about fiddling with all the color, de-noise and other settings, I'd say its time to get a descent monitor hmm 

Anyways great review @W1zzard


----------



## qubit (Nov 26, 2015)

Looks like AMD are getting serious about properly supporting their graphics cards with decent drivers, which is great. Let's hope they can keep up this momentum.

I'm glad to see that the control panel starts up _much_ more quickly. Both AMD's and NVIDIA's previous versions based on .NET always took ages to start, which is annoying. Over to you for an improved control panel, NVIDIA.


----------



## Ujaan (Nov 26, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> To those complained about fiddling with all the color, de-noise and other settings, I'd say its time to get a descent monitor


Well that's me sir! I am complaining all right! Sitting on a Dell S2240M 21.5" IPS LED Backlit monitor with calibrated icc colour profile and still complaining! Must be very rude of me to criticise a driver that loads fast after boot, looks shiny and doesn't have 50% of the features that it previously had!
The problem doesn't go away with "descent" monitor. Everyone buys these GPUs spread over a huge price range for particular purpose that suits the buyer best. I for one, besides moderate gaming, like to watch my videos/movies with full dynamic range, dynamic contrast on, Edge enhancement at 0-5, Deblock/Denoise/Deinterlace/MNR depending on video, Colour vibrance 0, Brighter whites off, Video Gamma (not desktop gamma) at 1.05-1.1, Flesh tone correction 0-10. It is subjective, but that's the way I like it and I see no reason as to why these perfectly working settings which can work wonders for HTPC and had been there for some 8+ years shouldn't be there when I need it!


----------



## Llewen (Nov 26, 2015)

fullinfusion said:


> To those complained about fiddling with all the color, de-noise and other settings, I'd say its time to get a descent monitor hmm



Ya, I have two of these—some of the nicest gaming monitors on the market.  Try again...  

The drivers take a half an hour to install and uninstall, and they completely screwed up a game that was running perfectly until I tried the new drivers.  I've now wasted two days trying to get my system back to where it was before I tried these piece of **** drivers.  It's almost bad enough to make me reinstall Windows—something I never do except as an absolute last resort...


----------



## Bytales (Nov 26, 2015)

I cant connect my main PC monitor (Samsung Freesync 32 inch 4k IPS) at the same time with my 4k Monitor.
In the old drivers, it appear and all i had to do was click on the tv and hit extend desktop.

The only way to connect my tv is to unplug my Display port from my monitor.
Anyone knows whats wrong ?

TV is on HDMI, and Pc Monitor on display port


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2015)

Llewen said:


> Ya, I have two of these—some of the nicest gaming monitors on the market.  Try again...
> 
> The drivers take a half an hour to install and uninstall, and they completely screwed up a game that was running perfectly until I tried the new drivers.  I've now wasted two days trying to get my system back to where it was before I tried these piece of **** drivers.  It's almost bad enough to make me reinstall Windows—something I never do except as an absolute last resort...


I could shoot a video and link you to how short of a time it actually takes to install and un-install if you like?

Have you tried the latest version of DDU uninstaller?

Its for the crimson driver. *V15.7.0.1 http://www.guru3d.com/files-details/display-driver-uninstaller-download.html*

@Llewen I wasn't really pointing fingers  but yeah nice monitors for sure..

What are you using for a video program? I'm on W10 and use either windows media player or vlc player.. The movie and video program on W10 blows for picture quality IMO so yeah I use either the other two.. Vlc has quality options if that helps?


----------



## Llewen (Nov 26, 2015)

I wasn't complaining so much about the video options, is the lack of hotkeys for colour profiles that really was annoying me.  I'm a gamer and I use different colour profiles for different kinds of games, depending on whether they are 3D or 2D, and then I have my default desktop colour profile, and switching between those has become a pain with the new Crimson UI.  But I solved my problem with my game no longer starting up.  Turns out there was a corrupt file or two on my system, something that probably happened during one of the many times I killed the driver install because I thought it was hanging when it was taking so long.

I'm back to 15.7.1 and I won't try Crimson again until the next major release.  Hopefully by then most of the major issues will be resolved and it will be more polished and have a fuller feature set.  I like the basics of what they have done, and I do want to use the shader cache, but I couldn't finagle the shader cache with the old CCC UI—although maybe now that I've fixed the corrupted files that will work... NO... I'm not going through this again until there's another update... No matter how much my OCD pokes me...

NO!  I'M NOT GOING TO DO IT!  *bangs head*

edit: i Oh ya, I did use DDU eventually before I reinstalled the old drivers.  But it wasn't until I ran some MS troubleshooting thingy that the corrupt files were found and fixed and my game worked again.  It wasn't just sfc /scannow, and I had to look up my errors in the Win event logs and look up information on those before I finally got pointed in the right direction—still took less time than nuking Windows and starting over from scratch...

edit again:  And I never doubted that for some people the install process was a breeze, I just wasn't one of those people, and apparently I'm not alone...


----------



## fullinfusion (Nov 26, 2015)

Llewen said:


> I wasn't complaining so much about the video options, is the lack of hotkeys for colour profiles that really was annoying me.  I'm a gamer and I use different colour profiles for different kinds of games, depending on whether they are 3D or 2D, and then I have my default desktop colour profile, and switching between those has become a pain with the new Crimson UI.  But I solved my problem with my game no longer starting up.  Turns out there was a corrupt file or two on my system, something that probably happened during one of the many times I killed the driver install because I thought it was hanging when it was taking so long.
> 
> I'm back to 15.7.1 and I won't try Crimson again until the next major release.  Hopefully by then most of the major issues will be resolved and it will be more polished and have a fuller feature set.  I like the basics of what they have done, and I do want to use the shader cache, but I couldn't finagle the shader cache with the old CCC UI—although maybe now that I've fixed the corrupted files that will work... NO... I'm not going through this again until there's another update... No matter how much my OCD pokes me...
> 
> ...


Yeah I totally agree and understand your frustration for sure. 
I do have a recently new W10 install and could be why I had no issues.

How about filling in your system specs so I don't need to ask what your running

I think like you said it could be the time for a new OS install.


----------



## Llewen (Nov 26, 2015)

I had mostly filled out my system specs.  I've added the rest.  And no, it is never time for "a new OS install".  That's for people who don't know how to maintain and troubleshoot their computers.  I've got it working now....   

Not only is formatting and reinstalling generally a huge waste of time, it's also a great way to take years off the life span of my ssd's.  Generally the only time I reinstall my OS is when I am either replacing hdd's/ssd's, or installing a new OS.  And typically my computer runs very well...


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 26, 2015)

Llewen said:


> I had mostly filled out my system specs.  I've added the rest.  And no, it is never time for "a new OS install".  That's for people who don't know how to maintain and troubleshoot their computers.  I've got it working now....
> 
> Not only is formatting and reinstalling generally a huge waste of time, it's also a great way to take years off the life span of my ssd's.  Generally the only time I reinstall my OS is when I am either replacing hdd's/ssd's, or installing a new OS.  And typically my computer runs very well...


In that case you need to show them.......................


----------



## Llewen (Nov 26, 2015)

Tatty_One said:


> In that case you need to show them.......................



Oops... Thank you... 



fullinfusion said:


> What are you using for a video program?



I use VLC.  The Win 10 native apps suck balls.  I've gone to a great deal of trouble to uninstall as many of the default Win 10 apps as possible, as far as is possible.

I had been looking forward to the XBox app, because I was under the mistaken impression that  I'd actually be able to order and play some of the good XBox games on Win 10.  It turns out that the only XBox "apps" you can play on a PC are garbage casual games designed for phones and tablets, and also designed to suck as many micro payments out of you as possible, so the XBox app got nuked as much as I was able to as well.

All the hype about Win 10 being "THE BEST Winblows EVAR!" was just that—worthless hype.  It runs as well as Windows 8 does.  It has Windows 7 GUI elements slapped on to keep the old timers happy, and it comes with a ton of worthless garbage...


----------



## Xzibit (Nov 26, 2015)

Ujaan said:


> Well that's me sir! I am complaining all right! Sitting on a Dell S2240M 21.5" IPS LED Backlit monitor with calibrated icc colour profile and still complaining! Must be very rude of me to criticise a driver that loads fast after boot, looks shiny and doesn't have 50% of the features that it previously had!
> The problem doesn't go away with "descent" monitor. Everyone buys these GPUs spread over a huge price range for particular purpose that suits the buyer best. I for one, besides moderate gaming, like to watch my videos/movies with full dynamic range, dynamic contrast on, Edge enhancement at 0-5, Deblock/Denoise/Deinterlace/MNR depending on video, Colour vibrance 0, Brighter whites off, Video Gamma (not desktop gamma) at 1.05-1.1, Flesh tone correction 0-10. It is subjective, but that's the way I like it and I see no reason as to why these perfectly working settings which can work wonders for HTPC and had been there for some 8+ years shouldn't be there when I need it!



If your altering the source that much your problem isn't the driver. Its the source and output method especially if you already Color Calibrated the screen.  I know some of the video adjustment settings aren't carried over to Radeon Settings UI.  Having to correct or adjust video settings after CC probably means your player is iffy or the source is screwed.


----------



## Ujaan (Nov 27, 2015)

Xzibit said:


> If your altering the source that much your problem isn't the driver. Its the source and output method especially if you already Color Calibrated the screen.  I know some of the video adjustment settings aren't carried over to Radeon Settings UI.  Having to correct or adjust video settings after CC probably means your player is iffy or the source is screwed.


As I said it's subjective. Not all videos are recorded same. My video player is perfectly fine, it's WMP or MPC-HC (which is by the way H/W acceleration enabled). If blu-rays are screwed up sources then what am I supposed to view? Granted with blu-rays I need ONLY dynamic contrast on and Edge Enhancement, nothing else. Thanks to 'crimson' there's absolutely no way to do that now. Those settings were there for a reason and it was a great perfection on AMD's part. Now like everything else it's time to dumb down the driver functionalities and it's been dealt with.


----------



## Mastro (Nov 27, 2015)

Never had an amd card in my life.my first card was a 3dfx voodoo back in the 90s and after that nvidia till my late 780 gtx.that been said i bought a 390x devil recently.i used  both 15.7.1 and 15.11.1 beta without issues other than getting tones of errors on occt even  without overclock.( didnt know it was driver related at that time). Now about crimson.i installed without problems ( i used ddu to remove older drivers first).i noticed improvements on my games at 1440p (dsr) especially at dragon age .also i was able to achieve higher oc without adding to my voltage a lot more and at the same time occt gives me zero errors even after running it several minutes.i did came up with an issue at dying light though.major shutering without vsync at 1440p .with v sync enabled it was capping at 30 fps.didnt have either of these problems before i update.i did manage to solve this though with randeon pro utility using dynamic vsync .to conclude my rather big post i am happy with team red so far and with the crimson software.

Also got a 10% improvement on my furmark fps and a bit higher score at valley


----------



## Bytales (Nov 27, 2015)

Bytales said:


> I cant connect my main PC monitor (Samsung Freesync 32 inch 4k IPS) at the same time with my 4k Monitor.
> In the old drivers, it appear and all i had to do was click on the tv and hit extend desktop.
> 
> The only way to connect my tv is to unplug my Display port from my monitor.
> ...



Has anyone managed to EXTEND Desktop on a HDMI TV, without creating Infinity Setup (which doesnt extend on second Monitor, but unifies them, and at most clones the main Screen, what i Need is a Desktop extension)

As it seems, i cannot find this Option anywhere. Perhaps i missed something.
The two Monitors Show up when an infinity Setup is created.

Otherwise only the PC Monitor, and if this gets disconnected, then the HDMI one Shows.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2015)

This also breaks 4K youtube videos, CPU only, even after re running LAV setup and making sure DXVA is enabled. This is the first time I have considered running two hardware configs, one with Crimson for gaming, and one with the old software for video......


Ohh AMD, how is it that you can be so great at breaking shit when fixing things?


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

Steevo said:


> This also breaks 4K youtube videos, CPU only, even after re running LAV setup and making sure DXVA is enabled. This is the first time I have considered running two hardware configs, one with Crimson for gaming, and one with the old software for video......
> 
> 
> Ohh AMD, how is it that you can be so great at breaking shit when fixing things?


In Chrome, I would go here to see if anything looks amiss: chrome://gpu/

Mine looks okay but, it will eat up 15% CPU to play 4k on YouTube however, my GPU is most definitely not idle during playback. Memory clocks stay up, GPU clocks come just over 300Mhz (idle,) and GPU load goes up to ~5-25% percent. It's uncertain to me if the CPU load is just rendering or something else going on. I'm curious about this as well. I've had enough issues where I may consider reverting to older drivers.


----------



## Steevo (Nov 27, 2015)

Aquinus said:


> In Chrome, I would go here to see if anything looks amiss: chrome://gpu/
> 
> Mine looks okay but, it will eat up 15% CPU to play 4k on YouTube however, my GPU is most definitely not idle during playback. Memory clocks stay up, GPU clocks come just over 300Mhz (idle,) and GPU load goes up to ~5-25% percent. It's uncertain to me if the CPU load is just rendering or something else going on. I'm curious about this as well. I've had enough issues where I may consider reverting to older drivers.




Firefox is definitely broken for me, and it was not before. CPU utilization is 100% on one core trying to render the content, and GPU is idle. I may have to install Chrome to see if it works.

Chrome works with Crimson, full hardware acceleration, had to force raster acceleration, also enables MSAA for the raster pipeline in hardware.... so old pages can be given a less jaggie look?


----------



## L'Eliminateur (Nov 27, 2015)

i'm going back to the old drivers.... these crimsons are shit:


no shader cache on my 5870, that means lazy programmers as that feature is NOT GPU dependant because shaders are CPU compiled...
the FAN stays at 100% at random(the fan checkbox in overdrive turns on by itself), spcially when i suspend and come out of suspend
my FPS took a nosedive in armored warfare, before i could do 50+fps, now i get 30fps at most


----------



## KainXS (Nov 27, 2015)

does anyone know if these drivers support pre 5K cards, on amd's site it says that they are eol and thats about all but in the drivers inf even the 2900XT(entire 2K series and up actually) is in it.

I am wondering if this driver will work on a older pc with a HD4250


----------



## Aquinus (Nov 27, 2015)

L'Eliminateur said:


> 5870





KainXS said:


> does anyone know if these drivers support pre 5K cards, on amd's site it says that they are eol and thats about all but in the drivers inf even the 2900XT is in it.
> 
> I am wondering if this driver will work on a older pc with a HD4250


Crimson only supports GCN based GPUs. VLIW GPUs like @L'Eliminateur 5870 and my old 6870 aren't supported. 2000-series were removed from support ages ago.


----------



## KainXS (Nov 27, 2015)

yea I tried it only has a newer HDMI driver for that old lappy, well thats something at least considering its not supported


----------



## Llewen (Nov 28, 2015)

Finally figured out my problem with Civilization IV.  I had to disable AGP texture acceleration.  I didn't have to do that until I installed Crimson, and it broke something, because even after I went back to 15.7.1 I still had to disable the texture acceleration.  And of course there's no option to do that in any AMD/ATI UI, let alone Crimson.  I had to fiddle around with the registry...


----------



## GhostRyder (Nov 28, 2015)

Just attempted three installs on 3 different machines and here's my results:

Desktop:
Took about 2 minutes to complete on it (Raid 0 Samsung 840 and 850 Pro) installing just over old install, no problems though screen stayed black through most of the install so I didn't get to see what it was doing.  Restarted, no issues so far.

Laptop with FX 7500 APU:
Fresh install of Windows 8.1 (Soon to be 10), decided to try the install fresh on it and it took less than a minute (OCZ SSD Trion).

Laptop with A10 5600M:
Installed on Windows 10 over older Catalyst, took it more than 2 minutes on a san disk SSD (may have been more than 3 but I did not time it, just took a lot longer than others I noticed).

All three don't seem to show any issues so far but only my desktop has been tested much.  Seems ok to me but I need to try Star Wars and some other games before I say its all good.  Only thing I noticed that I really like so far is the Freesync monitors show up and show their range in the display.


----------



## Jack1n (Nov 29, 2015)

Apparently theres an issue with the crimson drivers that locks your fan speed at very low speeds, even when you are gaming and for some reason some cards are not thermal throttling and are getting ruined, it happened to me as well but i noticed the fan speed was locked before any damage was done, just make sure the fan speed is on auto in the control panel.


----------



## anolesoul (Dec 4, 2015)

THEY...are NOT "STABLE" within the Fallout 4(PC)game---period! That IS the consensus from every PC gamer on the web,that reviews(fairly and truthfully),even the most recent beta version of that driver!
Also, that Raptr(sub-program)---is a joke! Always has been,and apparently ...always will be,it's never been an attribute only a detriment to any installed game(s).
             Whether, you agree with me or not...these are my facts(based on experience!).

                    And,if you don't like the way I punctuate-------get over it!


----------



## Steevo (Dec 5, 2015)

Im a PC gamer... on the web, and its stable for me. So your theory is wrong. 

I actually read the install instructions and didn't install Raptr. 


I could care less.


----------



## TheButcherNL (Dec 7, 2015)

I can't switch the primary display with these drivers, need that, uninstalled, they were running fine though.

Same section Bytales is talking about, it's not working anymore.

cyaburg


----------



## Aquinus (Dec 7, 2015)

TheButcherNL said:


> I can't switch the primary display with these drivers


Do it in Windows?


----------



## TheButcherNL (Dec 8, 2015)

Am sure that option wasn't there last week, else would have seen it, maybe some bug, I will try it again later this week, thanks 

cyaburg


----------



## PCGamerDR (Dec 14, 2015)

anolesoul said:


> THEY...are NOT "STABLE" within the Fallout 4(PC)game---period! That IS the consensus from every PC gamer on the web,that reviews(fairly and truthfully),even the most recent beta version of that driver!
> Also, that Raptr(sub-program)---is a joke! Always has been,and apparently ...always will be,it's never been an attribute only a detriment to any installed game(s).
> Whether, you agree with me or not...these are my facts(based on experience!).
> 
> And,if you don't like the way I punctuate-------get over it!



Getting 60fps v-sync'ed on fallout4 @2560x1600 and as for the Raptr Gaming app, just delete it's config file and it'll work again(if interested).


----------



## vega22 (Dec 17, 2015)

not so sure i am sold on the new gui, but they work and have new features!!!!

they will not run the hz as high an overclock as cru would :/

as issues go it aint the biggest


----------

